# 2012 Enlightenment - Raising Your Frequency



## summit101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Im not open to discussing this. take this for what it is. to those who may attack me for posting this or call me something I'm not, you are confused and do not understand my intentions of why i am posting this. 

This is from a facebook post. Id like to share this so as many people as possible can find it and prepare them selves for what is to come. if you understand the significance of this information please share it to all who is within your reach. 

---

Events are and will evermore be accelerating soon,and it is imperative that you prepare for the gigantic shift which is about to occur starting around 2012 and beyond.

Setting your head in the sand will do nothing but catch you unprepared.

2012 is not the end of time but rather the end of one phase of Creation and the beginning of a new major and beautiful one. You need to be mentally ready and fully cognizant of the fact that you cannot possibly escape the gigantic reverberations of a total turn-around of Polar directions in Creation from Fear-based cold intellect competitive Creation to Love-based Heart Sourced one.

That is the meaning of the inversion of Poles we are about to experience. It refers to a Major inversion of facets which have ruled Creations for eons within the One. It is when we invert back to the natural and original Creational system where and when the Facet of Love and Unifying Light rules and has control over the Facet of Separative Fear and darkness.

Until now the Facet of Fear and Darkness has always ruled over the facet of Love and Lightness of Being. It is the end of Its time.
It is trying to slow down its invariable demise and battles forcefully as it goes down.

So please let go of old fear-based systems and stories for they will not help you make the transition and might cause much pain and suffering on the way if you keep energizing them.

Nothing, absolutely nothing in existence, can stop the movement engaged, but we can chose the path we will travel as a family. It can be smooth and easy, or harsh, cold, and seemingly cruel. We make that choice, all and every single one of us.

We have the power individually out of free-will to choose between Fear or Love. No one else can nor should do it. However no individual or group, no matter how seemingly powerful or recalcitrant, has the power or slightest chance to stop or slow the Gigantic Cosmic process engaged of the Return to Unity and Onenenes within One.

Kindly share this interview and all of our messages with as many individuals as you possibly can so that our individual and global Probable Future takes on the path of the best probable future available to all of us within a gamut of possibilities.

Kindly send the link to this interview fast and furious all around.
Interview 01.11.12


This is a period of the year which commemorates the hopes of humanity in times past of repelling fear and enslavement and start a new and beautiful era of unity of humanity, bringing permanent inner and outer peace across all and the ALL.

What was hoped for once is now, again. We are given another chance.

Please help keep the flame of hope alive and make that dream your Dream HERE and NOW to be experienced soon.

Your friend on this journey,
Gerald O'Donnell
Founder: Academy of Remote Viewing and Influencing Reality and Thought across time and space.

To listen to the interview about what is going on during this most auspicious time, they do require you to register your name and email address which will sign you up for their newsletter. Then you will be forwarded to a special page where you will find the link to the Interview ~ which can be downloaded and listened to later. You can of course unsubscribe at any time by pressing the "unsubscribe" link included in the communication sent to you.

Interview 01.11.12

---


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 20, 2012)

Make your statements on Facebook, most public forums are for discussion.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> *Im not open to discussing this.*


Okay.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 20, 2012)

^Fuck, that made me laugh. Whats the chicken have to do with it


----------



## Winspear (Aug 20, 2012)

My mum would enjoy this


----------



## flexkill (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys need to be careful, I think you can get BANNED for replying to SPAM.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 20, 2012)

Guys come on we are not to discuss this, so:






But for real, is there any actual evidence to support the people who are saying this?

Or is this just another branch off from the Mayan 2012 bullshit?


----------



## Jakke (Aug 20, 2012)

And the evidence? I submit the the e-skeptics' immediate retort: put up or shut up
It's very well and dandy to assert things, but if you would like to be taken seriously, and do not want your post to be taken as woo, you need to provide evidence for this. 

I also have some points I would like to bring up:
1. Polar shifts occur quite frequently on a geological scale, what is special with this one?
2. The mayans had no idea of what magnetism is, nor they did really have a concept of the globe we live on, why would they know about said shift?
3. If it was not the mayans, who is supplying you, and in extension, supplying that person with this information?
4. Are you the founder of the institute of remote viewing?
5. Are you aware that it has been proven to be hokum numerous times?
6. Why would this not be up for discussion?
7. How is this any different from the woo about entering the age of the aqarius a couple of years ago?

I hope, and ask the mods to keep this open, I would really like to get answers. I would also like to remind OP about Hitchens' razor: 


Hitchens said:


> What is asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2012)

Sick 'em, Jameson.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 20, 2012)

Jakke said:


> And the evidence? I submit the the e-skeptics' immediate retort: put up or shut up
> It's very well and dandy to assert things, but if you would like to be taken seriously, and do not want your post to be taken as woo, you need to provide evidence for this.
> 
> I also have some points I would like to bring up:
> ...


Perhaps this is merely an elaborate scheme to attempt to unite people. First thing I thought of when I read it.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 20, 2012)

Unite in what way?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2012)

This thread should be stickied so everyone can look at it in 2013.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Unite in what way?



Circle-jerk.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 20, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Circle-jerk.



You mean I'm trying to rally people to beat down on OP? No, I'm not, I'm genuinly interested in hearing an elaboration of OP's position.

*EDIT* I actually had to look it up to truly see a meaning 
No I don't see this as pointless. There are no pointless positions, if OP believes this, then I would really like his perspective. With respect to Urban Dictionary, I am not out to verify my own position, I am not interested in getting people to agree with me (it's apparently also implied that the participants are boring and does not know the topic, I certainly hope I don't come across as that). I'm just curious, and I find it strange that ulterior motives is the first thing to cross people's minds.


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 20, 2012)

if im correct the poles have shifted many times in the history of the earth. Not sure what came of it but it has happened a few times before


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2012)

mniel8195 said:


> if im correct the poles have shifted many times in the history of the earth. Not sure what came of it but it has happened a few times before



The reversal of magnetic polarity is pretty inconsequential.

Edit: Granted that you'd have to re-calibrate all instruments of navigation...it wouldn't cause havoc.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 20, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> The reversal of magnetic polarity is pretty inconsequential.
> 
> Edit: Granted that you'd have to re-calibrate all instruments of navigation...it wouldn't cause havoc.


I heard a rumor that this is causing some people to rush out and get their assholes tattoo'd.


----------



## Necris (Aug 20, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Unite in what way?


In the abject stupidity that arises when you believe things without evidence.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 20, 2012)

I think this is a classic example of a PRATT.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2012)

flexkill said:


> I heard a rumor that this is causing some people to rush out and get their assholes tattoo'd.



It's not as painful as you'd think


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm going to bump this thread in 2013 just for posterity.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 20, 2012)

Dude, you just blew my mind. 

Figuratively. All over the wall. When I put that invisible shotgun in my mouth just now.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 20, 2012)

You're all missing the point of OP's post: 

GIANT SPACE DOUGHNUT.

It's here people.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 20, 2012)

shit.... i cant find my tinfoil hat


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> Dude, you just blew my mind.
> 
> Figuratively. All over the wall. When I put that invisible shotgun in my mouth just now.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 20, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> GIANT SPACE DOUGHNUT.








^A atomic orbital... Guis... I see a pattern starting to emerge...


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 20, 2012)

OP, have you been doing a lot of DMT?


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 20, 2012)

I remember when the target audience for this new age mysticism stuff was weird old ladies that lived in the woods... until Tool started incorporating that kind of imagery into their album art and then it became cool to contemplate this hokum.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> I remember when the target audience for this new age mysticism stuff was weird old ladies that lived in the woods... until Tool started incorporating that kind of imagery into their album art and then it became cool to contemplate this hokum.



Tool: making tools out of people since whenever the hell they started doing that.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 20, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> OP, have you been doing a lot of DMT?



nope, but i've heard of it!


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 20, 2012)

on this day i will watch my cat to see how he reacts
he's already a goofy little fucker so i want to see what he ends up doing.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> on this day i will watch my cat to see how he reacts
> he's already a goofy little fucker so i want to see what he ends up doing.



he will likely start manifesting cat nip and tiny mice! 

or this


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have a problem with any of these concepts from a theoretical standpoint. In fact, I think there is a variety of ways to at least give credence to a lot of these concepts (note: admittedly did not thoroughly read the OP, I'm just talking about New Ageism in general)

...what I do have a problem with, however, is accepting these concepts just because somebody else said so. In this way, many modern spiritual movements are no different than religion at large. Think for yourself.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 20, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't have a problem with any of these concepts from a theoretical standpoint.



Well, there's your problem.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 21, 2012)

flexkill said:


> I heard a rumor that this is causing some people to rush out and get their assholes tattoo'd.



+



highlordmugfug said:


> GIANT SPACE DOUGHNUT.



=





GIANT SPACE ASSHOLE


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 21, 2012)

To be fair, I like how positive the OP is, rather than negative.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 21, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> To be fair, I like how positive the OP is, rather than negative.



Maybe the reason why he told people it wasn't up for discussion was that he simply didn't want people harshing his mellow... man.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Well, there's your problem.



Oh, my problem is that I'm not close minded enough to completely disregard an idea that is neither provable nor dis-provable? That I'm willing to entertain a new idea without getting emotional over the way it violates my perception of the universe? That I'm not a boring cynic with no desire to explore new thoughts? There is a very strong line between curiosity and blind faith - have some respect and don't expect the latter of somebody for no reason at all.


----------



## Osiris (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> You need to be mentally ready and fully cognizant of the fact that you cannot possibly escape the gigantic reverberations of a total turn-around of Polar directions in Creation from Fear-based cold intellect competitive Creation to Love-based Heart Sourced one.



OP confirmed for Michael Keene
edit: I REALLY want to hear someone growl that quote in some odd time signature with lots of effects.


----------



## Yaris (Aug 21, 2012)

Osiris said:


> OP confirmed for Michael Keene
> edit: I REALLY want to hear someone growl that quote in some odd time signature with lots of effects.



"You need to be... m-m-mentally ready and f-fully cognizant of... the fact that you cannot *gulp* possibly escape the gi-gigantic reverberations of a, a-a total t-turn-around of Polar directions in... Creation! from Fear-based cold intellect competitive Creation to Love-based--"
*PLANETARY DUALITY RIFF*


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Tang (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 21, 2012)

OP= this video



+


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 21, 2012)

The next big question is...what Immortal song sounds best played during the polar shifts?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 21, 2012)

this thread is full of so much win, i am worried i will run out of +rep to give out


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 21, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> The next big question is...what Immortal song sounds best played during the polar shifts?



Sons of Northern....Enlightenment?


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

Just to be a contrarian, I'm gonna play this on the 21/12:


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 21, 2012)

Jakke said:


> 21/12


----------



## Xaios (Aug 21, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> The next big question is...what Immortal song sounds best played during the polar shifts?



Antarctica.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

This thread reminds me of my favourite Dr Chopra-quote:


Deepak Chopra said:


> The cosmos is reborn in humble fulfillment



Makes you really think.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

2012 = ending of an age/beginning of another. 

There are changes that come with this new beginning.. _you decide_ how you experience these changes based on how you prepare and perceive the events.

Born Of Osiris - Ascension


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 21, 2012)

If 2013 arrives uneventfully, what will you do?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you know the exact date of this event and/or events?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

I've read many theories about all of this and the ones that were most plausible didn't include some grand event or anything, but rather an energetic shift... And even then, the more plausible of those theories had it that this "shift" was gradual, initiating around 2011 to 2014, and could possibly take more than 100 years to complete. In other words, a couple of generations would pass, each made up of folks with increasingly different perspectives on the universe, or otherwise evolved in some way, effectively creating a sort of "spontaneous" evolution. This is a crude summarization, but it's a cool thought - it points back to the fossil records where we see mass extinctions followed by mass speciation pretty much like clockwork in large intervals of time. 

Naturally, I don't have all of my stock in this, but you can definitely see how things have "heated up" in the last 10 years or so. It's worth a thought, anyway.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> 2012 = ending of an age/beginning of another.
> 
> There are changes that come with this new beginning.. _you decide_ how you experience these changes based on your ability to prepare and perceive the events.
> 
> Born Of Osiris - Ascension











2012


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

To OP, you keep saying that our perceptions determine how we experience this event/events. If this is true, is it possible to not percieve this/these event/events at all?


----------



## pink freud (Aug 21, 2012)

Oddly enough, the title of this thread is perfectly applicable to a real issue:

2012 starts a new awareness of the "Frequency Crunch" in which we are literally running out of bandwidth due to the increase in wireless devices outpacing the technological advancement in making use of narrower bands. Quite simply, we're running out of internet.

Of course, such discussion is based on science and proven concepts, so would be inappropriate for a thread such as this.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I've read many theories about all of this and the ones that were most plausible didn't include some grand event or anything, but rather an energetic shift... And even then, the more plausible of those theories had it that this "shift" was gradual, initiating around 2011 to 2014, and could possibly take more than 100 years to complete.
> *In other words, a couple of generations would pass, each made up of folks with increasingly different perspectives on the universe, or otherwise evolved in some way, effectively creating a sort of "spontaneous" evolution.*


So in other words we're going back down the path of prophecy through generalities.


I predict (vague bullshit with no sense of scope) within the next (large timeframe).

"I predict that the understanding of the universe will change within the next 100 years". 
It's changed in the last 100 years drastically, the idea that with the current advances in science and technology in the next 100 years our understanding of the universe won't change even more is almost as silly as the rest of this thread. 
I have a sneaking suspicion that a large portion of people who believe this crap believe our understanding will come directly from alien contact.

Lets try it with something else:
"I predict something bad will happen to you in the next 3 months"
You may stub your toe, you may get a bad haircut or you may spontaneously combust, as long as something that could be perceived as negative happens I can't be wrong.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Aug 21, 2012)

I've got the argument to prove you wrong, bro.



and here


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Do you know the exact date of this event and/or events?



it is said, on 2012 or around. some experience the changes before others. 



Gothic Headhunter said:


> To OP, you keep saying that our perceptions determine how we experience this event/events. If this is true, is it possible to not percieve this/these event/events at all?



if you are mentally not prepared for that which may occur, you will simply be afraid and resist the changes (try to hold onto your belief systems). for some it will likely include mass suicides. if you understand these changes and have prepared (done the research) you will accept the changes and evolve.

please research and you will find the answers


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

"If you don't believe me, you will most likely voluntarily kill yourself."

That's an argument you don't hear everyday.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 21, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Quite simply, we're running out of internet.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> So in other words we're going back down the path of prophecy through generalities.
> 
> 
> I predict (vague bullshit with no sense of scope) within the next (large timeframe).
> ...




It's more than vaguely implied, though, that these changes will be "fantastic" and "extraordinary", rather than what may be predicted by you or I. Take it for what you will, of course - I don't buy into it any more than it interests me, I think it's more so just an interesting thing to think about - more so than the end of the world prophecies that the average loon seems to have their dick hard over.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> If 2013 arrives uneventfully, what will you do?



there will absolutely still be people after 2013. although it is possible that a massive earth quake could leave everyone without power forcing us to survive without the convenience of grocery stores (simply because food will spoil). this earthquake could happen this year, or in 200 years after we are already dead. 

changes may also include the complete collapse of the economy/the system. 
you cant deny that some countries are in trouble. if greece collapses then the economy really is fucked.. right?

you see, these changes are already happening.. the rate at which the changes occur is just going to increase drastically.


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> changes may also include the complete collapse of the economy/the system.
> you cant deny that some countries are in trouble. if greece collapses then the economy really is fucked.. right?



 It seems to me that if Greeze collapses, Greece is fucked. Could probably be dropped from the Euro.

You're using irrelevant examples and making fallacious assumptions backed with no proof, only negative neo-prophecies.

EDIT:

ITT:


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> you see, these changes are already happening.. the rate at which the changes occur is just going to increase drastically.


 No shit. There has been more developement in the last 200 years than any other time in human history, and there is no reason to expect we won't develope more in the near future. I'm with Necris on this, everything you've said is incredibly vague.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> "If you don't believe me, you will most likely voluntarily kill yourself."
> 
> That's an argument you don't hear everyday.



I think I will have to start using that one...


To OP, you speak of energy. That is a very vague term, what is this energy, and how does it interact with us humans, and how come science is not aware of this?


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Are you raising your frequency?


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, but everything is different kinds of energy. What energy is this, and how come you think posting a quote of Einstein's answers this? That is something called argument from authority, and is a logical fallacy, where one drops a heavy name in a discussion because they believe the name itself will give credence to the argument.

The quote is a reference to general relativity, but I have yet to see you tie in your concept into general relativity.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 21, 2012)

OP, are you Deepak Chopra's more eloquent brother?


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 21, 2012)

Everyone drink up, QUICK!


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Yes, but everything is different kinds of energy. What energy is this, and how come you think posting a quote of Einstein's answers this?
> 
> The quote is a reference to general relativity, but I have yet to see you tie in your concept into general relativity.



^This.

In short - False Attribution.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

sorry if you guys dont believe me, but im not really asking you to believe me either... so anyways DONT kill your selves!!!!

Keep 
Calm 
and 
listen to Djent


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

A brief summary of the OP





Also, if you're not asking us to believe you, then wh did you start a thread about this?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

OP


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

im just sharing information, because i can, this is the internet. just as you are free to believe what ever you want. it would obviously be fucked if i wanted you to believe everything i tell you.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> Are you raising your frequency?



False attribution. That is a Darryl Anka quote. Darryl Anka is a man who claims to channel and communicate with multi-dimensional beings, or in otherwords, another new age lunatic. He attributes part of that quote to that being. 

I'd ask if you actually do any fact checking but only because it would be amusing to see you admit that you don't.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> False attribution. That is a Darryl Anka quote. Darryl Anka is a man who claims to channel and communicate with multi-dimensional beings, or in otherwords, another new age lunatic. He attributes part of that quote to that being.
> 
> I'd ask if you actually do any fact checking but only because it would be amusing to see you admit that you don't.



why would i if im not trying to prove anything?.. i can believe what i want to believe... so can you


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> False attribution. That is a Darryl Anka quote. Darryl Anka is a man who claims to channel and communicate with multi-dimensional beings, or in otherwords, another new age lunatic. He attributes part of that quote to that being.
> 
> I'd ask if you actually do any fact checking but only because it would be amusing to see you admit that you don't.



Oh? Is that so? I actually thought it was genuine, because it does sound like something Einstein would say. This is now a completely different matter.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> why would i if im not trying to prove anything?.. i can believe what i want to believe... so can you


Why would you do any fact checking? Well I suppose if you valued whether or not the things you believed were actually true that would be one reason, considering you seem to base your life and actions around them I'd say it would be wise of you to look into things a bit further and see whether or not what you believe is supported by any facts.

Or you can keep blindly accepting whatever sounds nice, since that certainly requires less effort.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

^Indeed, history is rife with terrible things happening because people did not fact-check

And OP, don't worry, I, and I can only speak for myself, won't commit suicide in any years to come.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> Why would you do any fact checking? Well I suppose if you valued whether or not the things you believed were actually true that would be one reason, considering you seem to base your life and actions around them I'd say it's a pretty good reason.



there are things i have believed, then realized its not worth spending time thinking about. like conspiracy theories. there are so many ridiculous stories on the internet. i believe in myself and that i can accomplish anything that is perceivable...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

I tell you one thing, if I do kill myself, it won't be because I wasn't on board with your dipshitty vague nonsensical theory that "stuff's gonna happen".


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> there are things i have believed, then realized its not worth spending time thinking about. like conspiracy theories. there are so many ridiculous stories on the internet. i believe in myself and that i can accomplish anything that is perceivable...



Well, that's at least a relief that you are not going to go Alex Jones on us.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> there are things i have believed, then realized its not worth spending time thinking about. like conspiracy theories. there are so many ridiculous stories on the internet. i believe in myself and that i can accomplish anything that is perceivable...



There seems to be a massive disconnect in your thought process if you can see that conspiracy theories are a waste of time but then turn around and give credence to batshit ideas like the one you're currently pushing.
Is it that this garbage is enticing because it sounds mystical and transcendent but conspiracy theories are just too earthly and human for your tastes?


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> There seems to be a massive disconnect in your thought process if you can see that conspiracy theories are a waste of time but then turn around and give credence to batshit ideas like the one you're currently pushing.
> Is it that this garbage is enticing because it sounds mystical and transcendent but conspiracy theories are just too earthly and human for your tastes?



i could tell you why i believe what i do, but you wouldn't believe me anyways. again, nor do you have to believe me....


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm just going to ask something as a point of order, since you posted that faux Einstein quote. Do you know how frequency works?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Well, that's at least a relief that you are not going to go Alex Jones on us.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

"This is not up for debate, this is going to happen whether you like it or not" + "You will die if you do not accept these truths" + "I'm not trying to get you to believe what I'm saying, just saying it" = "I don't care about any of you, good luck because you're going to die."


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> i could tell you why i believe what i do, but you wouldn't believe me anyways. again, nor do you have to believe me....


 Maybe he won't believe you, but perhaps someone else will. Stop using excuses like this to avoid scrutiny.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

It has something to do with all of the lowercase i's you use to refer to yourself right? 

Energy is transmuted into power through our third eyes the great change will be 2012 there were three lowercase i's in your last post, therefore those would be your "third eye" or "third i" so the new awakening energy space pole shift I believe what I want believe.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

this thread isn't even about me and what i believe...


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

^^PENN!


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> It has something to do with all of the lowercase i's you use to refer to yourself right?
> 
> Energy is transmuted into power through our third eyes the great change will be 2012 there were three lowercase i's in your last post, therefore those would be your "third eye" or "third i" so the new awakening energy space pole shift I believe what I want believe.




^

You just shifted my pole.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> this thread isn't even about me and what i believe...


No, it's about you and the pseudoscientific bullshit you're spewing.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> No, it's about you and the pseudoscientific bullshit you're spewing.



since thats all you make it to be, apparently it is now.. thanks


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> since thats all you make it to be, apparently it is now.. thanks


Anytime, guy who refuses to support his unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> this thread isn't even about me and what i believe...


Considering you're the only one in this thread who believes it this thread _is_ about you and what you believe.
If you didn't believe it you wouldn't have given it the time of day. So now it's time to explain why you do believe it. Maybe you can make a decent case for your beliefs, or maybe you'll just keep trying to dodge your burden of proof.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> False attribution. That is a Darryl Anka quote. Darryl Anka is a man who claims to channel and communicate with multi-dimensional beings, or in otherwords, another new age lunatic. He attributes part of that quote to that being.
> 
> I'd ask if you actually do any fact checking but only because it would be amusing to see you admit that you don't.



I don't think it's right to consider "channelers" lunatics, since there's a chance that they are indeed actually channeling information and you simply don't understand the process. It's also possible that they don't even understand what's actually happening, but that intelligent information is actually being received just the same. It's also possible that all of it is a result of insanity and is nothing more than bullshit. All the same, though, it's irresponsible to completely disregard that stuff. 

I personally know people that I would describe as psychic in one way or another, and they display no other traditional signs of mental instability or strangeness. More importantly, though, the information they come up with is genuine and impressive (for example, they were able to tell some people what health issue was causing them trouble and how to deal with it before a doctor confirmed said health issue, even though nothing was visibly wrong and the "psychic" has no background in medicine.)

This is beside the point, of course. I just don't think it's in any way useful to disregard things that can't be proven or disproven. Not spending much time thinking about such things is fine, but calling it horseshit? Not exactly a productive attitude.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

If at a certain point in time there is no evidence to support a belief in something you are wholly unjustified in holding that belief at that time. If evidence in support of this thing arises at a later date then you will be justified in believing, but not a moment before that point.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## MikeH (Aug 21, 2012)

Buncha dicks in hurr.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> If at a certain point in time there is no evidence to support a belief in something you are wholly unjustified in holding that belief at that time. If evidence in support of this thing arises at a later date then you will be justified in believing, but not a moment before that point.




If somebody is sharing so called psychic information with another person, and the information is then deemed accurate and impressive by that person, they have reason to believe that there is something to the psychic process. I can tell you that I thought about cheeseburgers the other day, but can in no way prove that to you. You don't have evidence, and neither do I, but we can both agree that my claim is plausible.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> sorry if you guys dont believe me, but im not really asking you to believe me either... so anyways DONT kill your selves!!!!
> 
> Keep
> Calm
> ...



Damned kid is trying to kill me...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Plausible, not proven. Just because something might've happened doesn't mean you should treat it like it did happen.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> there are so many ridiculous stories on the internet.










Fairly sure thats why people were asking to present facts and actually do fact checking.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 21, 2012)

If there is no double blind or such, I would be careful to call it even plausible.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Plausible, not proven. Just because something might've happened doesn't mean you should treat it like it did happen.




And it doesn't meant we should treat it like it didn't, that's what I'm saying. At no point did I said that we should treat it like it happened... I thought that was a given.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Exactly, therefore you would be unjustified in believing it, as well as not believing it. I agree that it is plausible, but I don't belive it did or didn't happen.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Plausible, not proven. Just because something might've happened doesn't mean you should treat it like it did happen.


Also you thinking about a cheeseburger is a much more pedestrian claim than telepathy. The idea that you've thought about food doesn't strike me as something so far removed from day to day life that I would have any reason to bother questioning whether or not you actually did, that isn't a fantastic claim. A claim of an occurrence of telepathy however is entirely different matter, and would be met with far more scrutiny since it is something far removed from what we currently know to be possible. 
By the way telepathy is something that can be tested and thus proven or disproven so what I said earlier does apply. 
The idea that something should only be disregarded once it has been proven false falls pretty neatly into an argument from ignorance.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 21, 2012)

_Eeaaaat meeeee..._


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

If somebody has a reason to believe that a psychic phenomena took place, it is then not just a fanciful, pointless notion as far as they are concerned. Not provable, but not believed without reason.

I never did say anything about whether or not I believed, and that has no value in this conversation either.

And, are you so certain that telepathy has been disproven through tests? 

I never said anything about telepathy, but I'm curious.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 21, 2012)

no.

didn't read the rest of the thread, or even the opening post for that matter, for it started with "i'm not open to discussing this".

just no.


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 21, 2012)

All is lost in this thread. ALL.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> If somebody has a reason to believe that a psychic phenomena took place, it is then not just a fanciful, pointless notion as far as they are concerned. Not provable, but not believed without reason.


You could just go back to another argument from ignorance then. "I can't think of any other way this possibly could have happened, so this must be how it happened."


> I never did say anything about whether or not I believed, and that has no value in this conversation either.


You mentioned telepathy/chanellers, I addressed it. You made the "can't be proven or disproven" assertion in regards to that topic, I addressed that too. It has value because it was brought up.



> And, are you so certain that telepathy has been disproven through tests?
> 
> I never said anything about telepathy, but I'm curious.


 I didn't say it has been definitively disproven, I said it could be proven to exist or proven not to exist through scientific testing since it is a testable phenomena.
My personal position I am withholding belief until further evidence is given. Self Delusion, Random Chance, and Mental Illness are all real world things that I feel may be more plausible explanations for the supernatural claims of psychic phenomena at this time. This is different stance than saying that all claims of psychic phenomena are outright false, don't misconstrue it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys, to be fair I think we all get like this when we take massive amounts of lsd


----------



## Faine (Aug 21, 2012)

This is horse shit.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 21, 2012)

What this all really boils down to is that Postmodernists need to be beaten with rocks.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> You could just go back to another argument from ignorance then. "I can't think of any other way this possibly could have happened, so this must be how it happened."
> You mentioned telepathy/chanellers, I addressed it. You made the "can't be proven or disproven" assertion in regards to that topic, I addressed that too. It has value because it was brought up.
> 
> I didn't say it has been definitively disproven, I said it could be proven to exist or proven not to exist through scientific testing since it is a testable phenomena.
> My personal position I am withholding belief until further evidence is given. Self Delusion, Random Chance, and Mental Illness are all real world things that I feel may be more plausible explanations for the supernatural claims of psychic phenomena at this time. This is different stance than saying that all claims of psychic phenomena are outright false, don't misconstrue it.



Same shit, different pile, disproven by a child: 


I'm with you on this one, Necris.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 21, 2012)

summit101 said:


> you are confused and do not understand my intentions of why i am posting this.



confusion.


----------



## Genome (Aug 21, 2012)

Is this one of those "share this and you'll be spared from the rapture" kind of things?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

^^Communicating ineffectively, and in fact on some points refusing to communicate, and then being smug when you are misunderstood (if in fact there's any point you have at all) does not make you intelligent.

EDIT: To clarify things: no one is confused, and we are all laughing at you.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 21, 2012)

Genome said:


> Is this one of those "share this and you'll be spared from the rapture" kind of things?



No... I think this is one of those "Cocaine is one helluva drug" kind of things


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

Necris said:


> You could just go back to another argument from ignorance then. "I can't think of any other way this possibly could have happened, so this must be how it happened."
> You mentioned telepathy/chanellers, I addressed it. You made the "can't be proven or disproven" assertion in regards to that topic, I addressed that too. It has value because it was brought up.
> 
> I didn't say it has been definitively disproven, I said it could be proven to exist or proven not to exist through scientific testing since it is a testable phenomena.
> My personal position I am withholding belief until further evidence is given. Self Delusion, Random Chance, and Mental Illness are all real world things that I feel may be more plausible explanations for the supernatural claims of psychic phenomena at this time. This is different stance than saying that all claims of psychic phenomena are outright false, don't misconstrue it.




Ah, I see, so, it's just Darryl Ankah that you think is "just another New Age Lunatic," not all so called psychics, right? If that's that case, I apologize for having misinterpreted your particular bias against Darryl as a bias against all psychics and channelers.

Also, I wasn't suggesting that somebody would experience a supposedly psychic phenomena and then assume that psychic phenomena was the only reasonable explanation, but rather that it would no longer be an unreasonable explanation and therefore not worth dismissing.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 21, 2012)

I look forward to the day I can get robot limbs and move to the moon, leaving all the crazies behind on this silly little rock.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 21, 2012)

would you mind explaining your reasoning? i for one would REALLY like to here it.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ah, I see, so, it's just Darryl Ankah that you think is "just another New Age Lunatic," not all so called psychics, right? If that's that case, I apologize for having misinterpreted your particular bias against Darryl as a bias against all psychics and channelers.


We'll I certainly wouldn't give any of the others the time of day either. 



> Also, I wasn't suggesting that somebody would experience a supposedly psychic phenomena and then assume that psychic phenomena was the only reasonable explanation, but rather that it would no longer be an unreasonable explanation and therefore not worth dismissing.


Just because it is possible doesn't mean it is the most plausible explanation, and until you have exhausted other potential non-supernatural explanations and evaluated the evidence it is not reasonable to assume psychic phenomena. 
The Null Hypothesis (in this case "Psychic phenomena is not the cause") would still be the default position and is the more reasonable stance to take. The Null Hypothesis can only be rejected by an overwhelming amount of evidence to the contrary, and a single experience would not constitute that. Only actual scientific testing could provide the evidence that would allow someone to reject the null hypothesis, until that time all you would have would be an interesting story.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 21, 2012)

What's the frequency Kenneth?


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 21, 2012)

Meanwhile in Africa.. Oh wait they probably buy into this stuff too.


----------



## Genome (Aug 25, 2012)

Today, I discovered that I don't need enlightenment to raise my frequency.

I just got one of these instead:


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone else who believes that I was too mean to someone speaking random nonsense, please feel free to keep neg repping me.  Big mean me being rude to the all knowing new-ageist.


----------



## Brill (Aug 26, 2012)

Am i the only person who thought that this thread wss going to be about prostate cancer?


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm going to kill myself now so I'm not up a creek trying to find implements once the mass suicides start and all the supermarkets lose power and I can't buy cake and poison so as to make poison cake.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 27, 2012)

^I thought you were going to make proper cake with cake and posion


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 27, 2012)

Jakke said:


> ^I thought you were going to make proper cake with cake and posion



I suppose I should probably buy the ingredients and make a poison cake from scratch. If it's going to be my last cake ever I should really put some effort into it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 27, 2012)

The cake is a lie


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 27, 2012)

Ahh I love pseudo religion/science.

They go so well together.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Aug 29, 2012)

summit101 said:


> why would i if im not trying to prove anything?.. i can believe what i want to believe... so can you



Really? You would absolutely LOVE religion!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh, and I just thought it would be interesting to post this link

List of dates predicted for apocalyptic events

Note that the December 21st, 2012 is down a long page of unaccomplished predictions.


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## EdgeC (Aug 30, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Anyone else who believes that I was too mean to someone speaking random nonsense, please feel free to keep neg repping me.  Big mean me being rude to the all knowing new-ageist.


 
I like your posts, saves me typing. Please continue to say the things.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for the necro-bump but......

World didn't end bro.


----------



## Malkav (Jan 29, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Meanwhile in Africa.. Oh wait they probably buy into this stuff too.


 
I'm from Africa and I'm not buying it


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jan 29, 2013)

Malkav said:


> I'm from Africa and I'm not buying it



South Africa doesn't count.


----------



## Malkav (Jan 29, 2013)

The Omega Cluster said:


> South Africa doesn't count.



Well he said Africa, didn't specify Central Africa


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 29, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> Sorry for the necro-bump but......
> 
> World didn't end bro.



The world did end, but he raised our frequencies and we transcended the destruction in our former realm of existence. We should worship him as a god.


----------



## mcd (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank god for the random necro bump....I just laughed so hard I my frequency lowered.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 30, 2013)

*Removes foil hat*
FUCK DIS SHIT!!!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 30, 2013)

I am now a wizard.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jan 30, 2013)

According the the many-worlds interpretation, the world did end on december 21, 2012. But this timeframe got separated from ours. Ours, where the world did not end.

Everyone's happy.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 30, 2013)

^ I can work with that.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 31, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I am now a wizard.



A what?


----------



## Jakke (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, it's like a warlock, but imaginary


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 31, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Oh, it's like a warlock, but imaginary



I didn't hear him! I'm deaf like Harry Potter.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 31, 2013)

I thought he was blind, I seem to recall Madame Pomfrey blinding him in the first book... You know, the part right after Minerva McGonagall turns inte Gary Busey?

Sorry for the spoiler BTW.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 31, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> A what?



a wizard, Harry!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 31, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> a wizard, Harry!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 31, 2013)

I had my frequency raised up to... BLACK WIZARD!


----------

